

Load OSX 10.5 Leopard on the eeePC - bootload
http://uneasysilence.com/archive/2007/11/12654/

======
Zev
osx86 isn't exactly new.. neither is this article, dating from Nov '07.

Besides, running Tiger or Leopard on a machine with 512mb ram and a 900mhz
proc is going to be very painful. Not to mention the 8gb hdd max.. An OS X
install (with Xcode so it's useful) will fill that up on its own without any
additional files.

(Unless the Eee 1000 Series is out anywhere but Taiwan yet? In which case, the
Eee _might_ run OS X decently, but I still don't imagine it being worthwhile
to spend time on.)

